# How important are big breasts?



## curlysue321

I'm just wondering because my husband told me right after his divorce to his ex wife (who is small chested) that his next wife would have big breasts then I came along. I do not have big breasts. He tells me that is the only aspect with me where he "settled." Do you tell the women you are with you are not happy about their breasts? I would never mention anything about penis size if it was lacking because I know that would be too hurtful. Some things are just better keeping to oneself. 

I've seen a lot of women I consider ugly with big breasts. Unless they are fake usually big breasts come with a big abdomen. Would you rather have a big breasted women who was less attractive in the face or a beautiful woman with smaller breasts? Even if we had the money for me to get a boob job I am not sure I would want them. It's easier exercising without them and when I'm old I don't want big boobs that hang down to my belly button. I think smaller breasts on older women are better looking. 

I am not flat chested. I am between a B and C cup. I just wish he'd stop talking about it. He did for a while when I told him it made me feel insecure. I never was dissatisfied with my breasts or the way I looked or ever felt that I was lacking in any way as men always seemed to be attracted to me until he started in with his boob talk. They came out with a report on the news that they were now making breast implants out of gummy material and after I thought that we had established that we wouldn't be talking about this any more he has started again.


----------



## berlin292

He told you he "settled" because of the size of your breasts? And he keeps talking about it? How much more of a shallow **** could he be?

Big breasts, small breasts, flat chested -- it me, it call all be sexy and beautiful.


----------



## curlysue321

Think I'm just going to say it to him. "I really wish you had a 7 or 8 inch penis. That is the only thing that I had to settle on with you. I wanted a man with a much bigger penis. It's a good thing you don't because I'd want to hump you all the time if you had a big penis." That is almost word for word what he says to me only it is boobs. Think I am actually going to have to say it to show him how insensitive he is being.


----------



## Thundarr

curlysue321 said:


> Do you tell the women you are with you are not happy about their breasts? I would never mention anything about penis size if it was lacking


*No and NOOOOOOOO*. I guess some guys like them but b,c,d are all good to me. Actually c is what I find perfect but really it's the owner that matters.


----------



## curlysue321

Actual letter I wrote to him:

"When I got divorced I told myself that my next man would have a 7-8 inch penis. That is the only instance where I "settled" with you. I wish you had a much bigger penis. It's a good thing you don't because I would want to do nothing but hump you all the time. Maybe you could get a penile implant. Maybe a blue one would make your penis blue. 

Honey, that is almost word for word what you say to me. Just exchange penis for boobs. I'm sorry you had to "settle." 

I thought we had established that talking about boob jobs was hurtful yet here we go again. Men have always been attracted to me and I never felt inadequate or that my boobs were too small until you made me feel that way. Some things you just don't say and keep to yourself. 

Just know this, when you talk about how much fun you'd have if my boobs were bigger I am going to talk about how much better sex would be if your penis were larger. 

P.S. Your penis size is just fine. Any bigger and I couldn't give you blow jobs."


----------



## Anubis

I would be more worried about the fact that he considers that he "settled" on something that 'matters' to him. It's the whole mode of thinking.. and if he really believes that, then I worry that it will always be somewhere in the back of his mind where he allows it to be an obstacle to achieve the full positive potential in your relationship together.

I settled big, big time in my first marriage (way more than just boob size) out of self-loathing and an incredibly poor self-image. And I always knew it the entire time, no matter how much I tried to convince myself I didn't. I can't say exactly how much it limited me in the relationship - but I know it did. I have to be brutally honest about my shortcomings and failings here... despite the fact she was getting some on the side even before we got married, I can't claim I was as in to her as I could have been. (truth is I probably would have divorced her a decade sooner had she not gotten pregnant) For example, at company events I never really acted like I was proud/glad to be seen with her.

I wised up and manned up for this next go around. I've brutally and repeatedly examined the relationship I'm in now. I'm not settling in any way whatsoever that honestly/significantly matters to me and can look myself in the mirror with certainty. After 5 years, that first-year buzz hasn't gone away (it's not the same or as loud, but it's still definitely there). When we're out or at events, people can tell that we're in to each other just by watching us.

I'm not sure what the proper advice is to give you curleysue... I want to say that you .. that everyone ... shouldn't be with someone who 'settles'... but not being there in person and knowing the two of you personally, I can't tell if my experiences though the lens of my life should apply to you and yours.

good luck,

P.S. I'm defiantly a small breast man. :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford

this is about waaaay more than boob size, how disrespectful
I like your letter hahaha


----------



## Caribbean Man

curlysue321 said:


> Think I'm just going to say it to him. "I really wish you had a 7 or 8 inch penis. That is the only thing that I had to settle on with you. I wanted a man with a much bigger penis. It's a good thing you don't because I'd want to hump you all the time if you had a big penis." That is almost word for word what he says to me only it is boobs. Think I am actually going to have to say it to show him how insensitive he is being.


^^^^^^^
This .
Do tell it to him and that would put an end to his foolishness.

I used to have that big breast addiction / fixation. Every single woman I had before her had ample tits to spare.
Hers are just average.
She " cured " my fetish , because I realized that even though I loved big breasts, big breasts couldn't love me back the way she loved me.
So now I have a nice air of average , perky, sensitive tits to play with , and a wife who loves me and enjoys when I caress them.

Breasts are nice, whether big or small. What's important is the type of woman who owns them.


----------



## opensesame

I think big breasts can get in the way. Men who fetishize them tend not to have any experience with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I'm really sorry. That's a really awful thing to say.

I'm small chested. It took me years and years to finally accept my body. This was after being teased by everyone including my own parents. As I age, I'm finding having a small chest has its great advantages. They don't sag, they don't kill my back, and I don't need to wear a bra at home or when wearing a sweatshirt.

My husband loves my body the way it is also. He would never settle for anything less then he wanted either. 

That's very hurtful and I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Cosmos

I don't really believe in tit for tat (no pun intended), but in an instance like this I would feel tempted to say something along the lines of "It just goes to show how happy a person can be in a marriage, even though the other person didn't quite come up to scratch. For example, my boobs and your penis, hon..."

Seriously, though... When gravity takes its toll on larger boobs, smaller ones are still up there!


----------



## ET1SSJonota

curlysue321 said:


> Actual letter I wrote to him:
> 
> "When I got divorced I told myself that my next man would have a 7-8 inch penis. That is the only instance where I "settled" with you. I wish you had a much bigger penis. It's a good thing you don't because I would want to do nothing but hump you all the time. Maybe you could get a penile implant. Maybe a blue one would make your penis blue.
> 
> Honey, that is almost word for word what you say to me. Just exchange penis for boobs. I'm sorry you had to "settle."
> 
> I thought we had established that talking about boob jobs was hurtful yet here we go again. Men have always been attracted to me and I never felt inadequate or that my boobs were too small until you made me feel that way. Some things you just don't say and keep to yourself.
> 
> Just know this, when you talk about how much fun you'd have if my boobs were bigger I am going to talk about how much better sex would be if your penis were larger.
> 
> P.S. Your penis size is just fine. Any bigger and I couldn't give you blow jobs."


I think this is perfect. Setup the shock, retract it a little at the end.


----------



## bouillon

curlysue321 said:


> Think I'm just going to say it to him. "I really wish you had a 7 or 8 inch penis. That is the only thing that I had to settle on with you. I wanted a man with a much bigger penis. It's a good thing you don't because I'd want to hump you all the time if you had a big penis." That is almost word for word what he says to me only it is boobs. Think I am actually going to have to say it to show him how insensitive he is being.


All you need to say is this, but do it casually then just walk off. Your husband is an ass and should be appreciative that he has someone.


----------



## ET1SSJonota

I actually like the letter idea better. I don't respond well initially to something like that. I doubt my wife could get past the first paragraph if it were to be real time and us in the same situation (God I hope I've never left that kind of impression!!). However, if she left me a note, I would read to the end. So shock value, then a little reel back. It would certainly open my eyes up.


----------



## bouillon

I don't know why she would make the statement then retract. To be nice? Her husband didn't retract and he actually meant what he said. I think he might even be trying to compensate through his wife for his own shortcomings... smh He deserves a rebuttal.


----------



## ET1SSJonota

Mostly because the statement is untrue. However, making the statement makes a point. He may be 100% unaware that he is being hurtful - she at some point may have even made it seem ok.


----------



## Caribbean Man

bouillon said:


> I don't know why she would make the statement then retract. To be nice? Her husband didn't retract and he actually meant what he said. I think he might even be trying to compensate through his wife for his own shortcomings... smh He deserves a rebuttal.


:iagree:..........He was also crude and disrespectful.


----------



## sandc

Did you tell him yet?

Would I like it if my wife's boobs were bigger? Yes. Would I mind if they were smaller? No. But then I'm sure she'd like a bigger d!ck on me too. She doesn't mind that its average. That's because we love each other for who we are, not what body parts we have.


----------



## Caribbean Man

sandc said:


> Did you tell him yet?
> 
> Would I like it if my wife's boobs were bigger? Yes. Would I mind if they were smaller? No. But then I'm sure she'd like a bigger d!ck on me too. She doesn't mind that its average. That's because we love each other for who we are, not what body parts we have.


^^^^^^
:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

I thought she loved you because you owned that " private jet?"
:rofl:

Just Kidding Santa!


----------



## sandc

Caribbean Man said:


> ^^^^^^
> :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> I thought she loved you because you owned that " private jet?"
> :rofl:
> 
> Just Kidding Santa!


She hates, I repeat HATES flying. She gets airsickness just looking at the plane. Poor thing.


----------



## Matt1720

according to this guy they are an all-consuming obsession


----------



## thatbpguy

curlysue321 said:


> Actual letter I wrote to him:
> 
> "When I got divorced I told myself that my next man would have a 7-8 inch penis. That is the only instance where I "settled" with you. I wish you had a much bigger penis. It's a good thing you don't because I would want to do nothing but hump you all the time. Maybe you could get a penile implant. Maybe a blue one would make your penis blue.
> 
> Honey, that is almost word for word what you say to me. Just exchange penis for boobs. I'm sorry you had to "settle."
> 
> I thought we had established that talking about boob jobs was hurtful yet here we go again. Men have always been attracted to me and I never felt inadequate or that my boobs were too small until you made me feel that way. Some things you just don't say and keep to yourself.
> 
> Just know this, when you talk about how much fun you'd have if my boobs were bigger I am going to talk about how much better sex would be if your penis were larger.
> 
> P.S. Your penis size is just fine. Any bigger and I couldn't give you blow jobs."


So tell us, how did this letter go down with Mr.Shallow?


----------



## curlysue321

I never gave him the letter. He told me if I lost both my breasts to cancer he wouldn't care.


----------



## jman

curlysue321 said:


> Unless they are fake usually big breasts come with a big abdomen.


don't know where you came up with this assumption/stereotype


----------



## Thundarr

curlysue321 said:


> Unless they are fake usually big breasts come with a big abdomen.
> 
> 
> 
> jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know where you came up with this assumption/stereotype
Click to expand...

It's pretty obvious where she came up with it. If you gain weight, your breast get bigger. Almost all heavy women have big breast even the ones that have small one when they lose weight.  She did say "usually".


----------



## Cosmos

Thundarr said:


> It's pretty obvious where she came up with it. If you gain weight, your breast get bigger. Almost all heavy women have big breast even the ones that have small one when they lose weight. She did say "usually".


It can work this way, but even with a flat abdomen and 34" hips I've had 38DD boobies. If I gain weight, the first place for that weight to go is on the boobies.


----------



## Thundarr

Cosmos said:


> It can work this way, but even with a flat abdomen and 34" hips I've had 38DD boobies. If I gain weight, the first place for that weight to go is on the boobies.


 yea that's why she said usually. On a side note, that's got to be difficult on your back.


----------



## C-man

Whatever nature gives you can be perfect - depends upon the guy. My best friend is a boob guy and his wife has big boobs - but she is big all around.

Personally, I have a thing for natural breasts which fit the frame and have a thing for slim frames.

My STBXW is petite - had a 22 inch waist. Her natural breast size was a B cup - I thought she had a perfect body, even when she was 45. Then she decided to get a boob job (against my advice, but it is her body). Result - C cup (a conservative augmentation) - but scars, and they stick out unnaturally. They look great under clothes, but I preferred her natural look when naked. Anyway - turns out the boob job was for the younger guy she was having an EA with - I guess he was a big boobs guy and she was preparing for the eventual PA.

Oh, and here's a fun fact - my STBXW and I were avid golfers. After her boob job, her swing changed, her center of gravity changed, and her game suffered. Yeah, she looked great in shorts and a tight shirt - but she probably added 4 - 5 strokes on her handicap. And her AP married a petite woman with B-cup boobs after they broke off.


----------



## Amplexor

I am a breast guy and admire a naturally well equipped woman but my wife is a 32A, so boobs obviously were a minor part in my desire to have her as my wife. No, they are not important in the big picture to me.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch

Amplexor said:


> I am a breast guy and admire a naturally well equipped woman but my wife is a 32A, so boobs obviously were a minor part in my desire to have her as my wife. No, they are not important in the big picture to me.


I'm a breast guy myself and as callous and crude that I am I would honestly feel like it would be the only settling factor for marrying a great woman with small breasts.

Do not mistake this as an analogy for penis size. Think of it as a height matter. Would you want your bf/husband to be shorter than you or short in comparison to other men? Most women have a smaller chest size than me and I am no where near fat at all.

So would I feel as if I was settling? Yes, but its not really important and most of us that are cursed with this obsession would not mind overlooking other factors.


----------



## losttexan75

I could be wrong on this, having heard it second hand, but apparently, all women have roughly the same amount of nerve endings in their breasts. So if a woman's breasts are smaller, those nerves are grouped closer together for greater stimulation. Again, this is what I heard, so I could be wrong. But if it is right, it is one perk to having smaller ones


----------



## Amplexor

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> I'm a breast guy myself and as callous and crude that I am I would honestly feel like it would be the only settling factor for marrying a great woman with small breasts.
> 
> Do not mistake this as an analogy for penis size. Think of it as a height matter. Would you want your bf/husband to be shorter than you or short in comparison to other men? Most women have a smaller chest size than me and I am no where near fat at all.
> 
> So would I feel as if I was settling? Yes, but its not really important and most of us that are cursed with this obsession would not mind overlooking other factors.


In my previous LTR just before my wife, I lived with a very naturally endowed woman. (38D) Had I married her I would have definitely been trading down in almost all other aspects, in comparison to my wife.


----------



## proudwidaddy

Hands down I would rather have someone that is beautiful in the face and is "small chested". Since my divorce I've dated a wide variety of size, and it sounds cliche but it's all about how they use them. I mean I dated someone who wasn't well endowed but she knew how to make the right use of them. Sounds weird right?

Plus I'm more of a leg man. That's what really gets me


----------



## C-man

Some people (my best friend who I mentioned above) focus on ONE thing. eg - big breasts. 

I am more of a total package person. "Deficiencies" (for lack of a better word) in one area can be more than made up for in another area. And confidence is key. My wife is and was gorgeous. But when she was younger, she was confident and that made her sexy. As she approached middle age, and had a massive MLC (which she is still in), she became very insecure about her looks. A wrinkle here, a laugh line there. She stressed about it. Her boob job was just one thing in a chain of cosmetic procedures (lipo when she was already slim, regular botox, etc). It's not sexy when you know all the work that is going on behind the scenes (unnecessary work).

When I think about it, her quest for bigger breasts was like admitting she didn't really like herself. Bigger is NOT always better.


----------



## Holland

curlysue321 said:


> I'm just wondering because my husband told me right after his divorce to his ex wife (who is small chested) that his next wife would have big breasts then I came along. I do not have big breasts. He tells me that is the only aspect with me where he "settled." Do you tell the women you are with you are not happy about their breasts? I would never mention anything about penis size if it was lacking because I know that would be too hurtful. Some things are just better keeping to oneself.
> 
> *I've seen a lot of women I consider ugly with big breasts. Unless they are fake usually big breasts come with a big abdomen. Would you rather have a big breasted women who was less attractive in the face or a beautiful woman with smaller breasts? Even if we had the money for me to get a boob job I am not sure I would want them. It's easier exercising without them and when I'm old I don't want big boobs that hang down to my belly button. I think smaller breasts on older women are better looking. *
> 
> I am not flat chested. I am between a B and C cup. I just wish he'd stop talking about it. He did for a while when I told him it made me feel insecure. I never was dissatisfied with my breasts or the way I looked or ever felt that I was lacking in any way as men always seemed to be attracted to me until he started in with his boob talk. They came out with a report on the news that they were now making breast implants out of gummy material and after I thought that we had established that we wouldn't be talking about this any more he has started again.


Your husband sounds like a twit but you come across as very judgmental and insecure yourself OP.
You seem to have the hates on women with big breasts, is that because you are unhappy in your marriage? I think this is more about the lack of caring and respect your husband is showing you. 
I have a issue with part of my body that is genetic, my partner kisses there and reassures me that he loves me for who I am, he loves all of me, the perfect and imperfect parts.

Big breasts are very important to me, I'm a very sexy 34DD and have always enjoyed how my boobs turn my partners on. I don't fit into your stereotype of ugly but big breasted, nor is my tummy fat.
My boobs are a big part of my sex life and they also make me feel very feminine and curvy when I get dressed up. You are a B to C cup which is not small at all, why can't you enjoy what you have and make the most of it?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Amplexor said:


> In my previous LTR just before my wife, I lived with a very naturally endowed woman. (38D) Had I married her I would have definitely been trading down in almost all other aspects, in comparison to my wife.


Ha ha!

" ..The Paradox of Choice.."


----------



## Caribbean Man

proudwidaddy said:


> Plus I'm more of a leg man. That's what really gets me


^^^^^^
That's more like it!:smthumbup:

Sexy legs and a size 6 feet.
That's my wife.


----------



## missymrs80

They are very important....esp for t!tty f-ing.


----------



## proudwidaddy

Caribbean Man, I'm jealous that you have a wife that has sexy legs! I dated a woman for two months, she had the best legs ever. I like to see legs in stockings as well, she wouldn't indulge me, broke my heart. Oh well.


----------



## Holland

missymrs80 said:


> They are very important....esp for t!tty f-ing.


lol I didn't have the guts to say this but oh my yes. This is something we enjoy very much in this house


----------



## Caribbean Man

proudwidaddy said:


> i like to see legs in stockings as well,


^^^^^
ditto!


----------



## jaquen

Big, natural breasts are very important to me. I am very glad I did not fall in love with a small chested woman.



curlysue321 said:


> I'm just wondering because my husband told me right after his divorce to his ex wife (who is small chested) that his next wife would have big breasts then I came along. I do not have big breasts. He tells me that is the only aspect with me where he "settled." Do you tell the women you are with you are not happy about their breasts? I would never mention anything about penis size if it was lacking because I know that would be too hurtful. Some things are just better keeping to oneself.



Most human beings "settle" in some form, or fashion. It's very unrealistic to expect a partner to have every single one of your preferences, be it physical, emotional, or psychological. 

It's just that most people don't ever tell the person they married what aspects they "settled" on.


----------



## curlysue321

jaquen said:


> Most human beings "settle" in some form, or fashion. It's very unrealistic to expect a partner to have every single one of your preferences, be it physical, emotional, or psychological.
> 
> It's just that most people don't ever tell the person they married what aspects they "settled" on.


I definitely would have preferred that he kept this to himself. However, on the flip side I am very glad to have a man who communicates his feelings with me. Other than this one thing 99.9% of what he says is positive. By preferring to have a man who actually communicates I guess I have to endure all that entails. At least I never have to wonder what he is thinking.


----------



## angelpixie

Be Careful What You Wish For


----------



## curlysue321

proudwidaddy said:


> Hands down I would rather have someone that is beautiful in the face and is "small chested". Since my divorce I've dated a wide variety of size, and it sounds cliche but it's all about how they use them. I mean I dated someone who wasn't well endowed but she knew how to make the right use of them. Sounds weird right?
> 
> Plus I'm more of a leg man. That's what really gets me


I think this is good advice. I don't have any low-cut blouses. Hubby got me a t-shirt for Christmas that was low-cut and he remarked that I had more than he thought I had. I think a good push-up bra and a low-cut shirt may be all that is needed. I've just never been comfortable with the idea of some random guy staring at my boobs and have purposely chosen modest shirts. I don't mind them starin at my eyes, hair, legs, but staring at boobs is like having them stare at your crotch. Eww.


----------



## bouillon

I would rather have a woman who is confident with what she was born with. The low self-esteem stuff is what is unattractive. I recognize when a woman is comfortable with herself and knows how to work with what she has...


----------



## jaquen

Holland said:


> Your husband sounds like a twit but you come across as very judgmental and insecure yourself OP.
> You seem to have the hates on women with big breasts, is that because you are unhappy in your marriage? I think this is more about the lack of caring and respect your husband is showing you.
> I have a issue with part of my body that is genetic, my partner kisses there and reassures me that he loves me for who I am, he loves all of me, the perfect and imperfect parts.
> 
> Big breasts are very important to me, I'm a very sexy 34DD and have always enjoyed how my boobs turn my partners on. I don't fit into your stereotype of ugly but big breasted, nor is my tummy fat.
> My boobs are a big part of my sex life and they also make me feel very feminine and curvy when I get dressed up. You are a B to C cup which is not small at all, why can't you enjoy what you have and make the most of it?


Classic defense mechanism. This is the second or third "big breast" thread I've participated in, and all of them have derogatory comments lobbied at large breasted women. And in all of them there are an exceptionally lopsided amount of men who apparently prefer small breasts as compared to the general populace.

It's no different than the comments made about above average penises in similar threads. Lots of "dude with big d*cks are bad lovers" type comments.


----------



## Thundarr

jaquen said:


> Classic defense mechanism. This is the second or third "big breast" thread I've participated in, and all of them have derogatory comments lobbied at large breasted women. And in all of them there are an exceptionally *lopsided amount of men who apparently prefer small breasts as compared to the general populace.*
> 
> It's no different than the comments made about above average penises in similar threads. Lots of "dude with big d*cks are bad lovers" type comments.


Is there actually information on the general populace on this? Honestly anything of normal size is just perfect. Not crazy about tiny or huge. 

From a body perspective, I truly am a butt and legs guy. Not to be nice on this thread either.


----------



## jaquen

Thundarr said:


> Is there actually information on the general populace on this? Honestly anything of normal size is just perfect. Not crazy about tiny or huge.


Breaking News: Men Like Big Breasts « AnthonyColpo

SCIENCE SAYS: Men Like Big Breasts Because Women Like Feeling Maternal | xoJane

New Theory on Why Men Love Breasts | Breast Evolution | LifesLittleMysteries.com

Scientific proof that men look at women's breasts first and their face is almost last | thetelegraph.com.au



Thundarr said:


> From a body perspective, I truly am a butt and legs guy. Not to be nice on this thread either.


Don't doubt that's true. Just saying that, overall, TAM is out of step with general perceptions. On these breast threads guys who admit to enjoying large breasts are the exception, not the rule, which is flip on real life observations.

Just like it seems that few women on TAM admit to actually enjoying a large penis. This is the land where smaller seems to be better.


----------



## pegasus_rv7

I have to admit big breasts kind of jump out at you, a lot of women are very proud of them and display them accordingly. Personally I look but I really really like small breasts that go with a small butt. I'm sure I'm a minority, I look at the whole package, face eyes and hair first, then check out the rest of it. My wife has large breasts, not my favorite but they come with the package, no complaints, and I am far from perfect, I'm sure she has compromised in some way also. We have only made it for 29 years so far. 
Why don't you make a deal with him, you get breast implants if he gets a penis enlargement. Such a deal!!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Cosmos said:


> Seriously, though... When gravity takes its toll on larger boobs, smaller ones are still up there!


:iagree:

pen·du·lous 
/ˈpenjələs/

Can't have it both ways.
Ha , ha!


----------



## Caribbean Man

jaquen said:


> Don't doubt that's true. Just saying that, overall, TAM is out of step with general perceptions. On these breast threads guys who admit to enjoying large breasts are the exception, not the rule, which is flip on real life observations.
> 
> Just like it seems that few women on TAM admit to actually enjoying a large penis. This is the land where smaller seems to be better.


Seriously though,
I think most of this stuff is a result of culture.
Just like this thing about thin, juvenile looking women.
A few decades ago the in thing was curvy , fleshy , sybaritic women. [ Marilyn Munroe ] , now she would be classified as
" fat."
For me , my love affair with big breasts came from my childhood years. I grew up among mostly women who were full chested.
That love affair with big breasts ended after getting married to my wife , who is pretty average but has nice legs ,hips and butt.
I'm now a leg man who also adores his wife's average ,perky tits.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

pegasus_rv7 said:


> I have to admit big breasts kind of jump out at you, a lot of women are very proud of them and display them accordingly. Personally I look but I really really like small breasts that go with a small butt. I'm sure I'm a minority, I look at the whole package, face eyes and hair first, then check out the rest of it. My wife has large breasts, not my favorite but they come with the package, no complaints, and I am far from perfect, I'm sure she has compromised in some way also. We have only made it for 29 years so far.
> Why don't you make a deal with him, you get breast implants if he gets a penis enlargement. Such a deal!!


You and I then are in the " minority " since isd have to agree with the above. I prefer smaller and " perkier " breasts but if a partner would have large breasts then I'd consider that a bonus 

Its really a woman's overall package ..... face, body , legs , booty  that would attract men and not one attribute like DD breasts IMHO ??


----------



## jaquen

Caribbean Man said:


> A few decades ago the in thing was curvy , fleshy , sybaritic women. [ Marilyn Munroe ] , now she would be classified as
> " fat."


I do think this line of thinking about Marilyn is more myth than reality. Monroe fluctuated in weight, but she was actually a very lean, small women during her Hollywood heyday. She didn't spend a lot of her prime career looking "fleshy". 

There is a commonly repeated, but erroneous, antidote about Monroe being a "size 14", and how that is today considered plus sized. Except no, Monroe did not wear a "size 14" as it is defined today. Her famous white fly up dress would be a 0-2 in today's US sizing. All of Monroe's well known film dresses were extremely small, just like most women of her day.


----------



## Caribbean Man

jaquen said:


> I do think this line of thinking about Marilyn is more myth than reality. Monroe fluctuated in weight, but she was actually a very lean, small women during her Hollywood heyday. She didn't spend a lot of her prime career looking "fleshy".
> 
> There is a commonly repeated, but erroneous, antidote about Monroe being a "size 14", and how that is today considered plus sized. Except no, Monroe did not wear a "size 14" as it is defined today. Her famous white fly up dress would be a 0-2 in today's US sizing. All of Monroe's well known film dresses were extremely small, just like most women of her day.


Ok, I hear you.

But what do you think is the role culture plays in our
[ men's ] perception of what physical aspects of a woman is supposed to be desirable?

looking at the Venus De Milo and other sculptures , 15th and 16th century depiction of sensual women, even 
Da Vinci's Mona Lisa , I see a more full figure image of what men thought back then to be a desirable woman.
If I can go back even further to earlier civilizations and their stone carvings , painted pottery etc, depicting sensual women. Same voluptuous images.

And they didn't have internet porn or mass media.
My take is that it was cultural / religious beliefs [ fertility etc ] that influenced their perception of what was desirable.

what do you think?

EDIT; lol ,Seems like big breasts were also a vital part of the package back then too!


----------



## jaquen

I think discussions of "standard of beauty" often fail to capture the difference between fantasy, and reality.

The standard of beauty can shift from culture to culture, and morph across time within any given society. So the fuller Venus De Milo body might be in yesterday, and replaced by Gisele Bündchen today.

But how much effect does the popularized standard of beauty actually have on real men? Because while the standard of what is "in" at any given moment shifts, women's bodies have not (until fairly recently with the world wide obesity epidemic). 

Most men are extraordinarily capable of finding a variety of women hot. Even hot famous women come in all shades, sizes, and shapes. Both Gisele and Kim Kardashian are sex symbols; some men can appreciate the svelte Adriana Lima, as well as the fuller Christina Hendricks. This marginalization, and adaptability, allows a man to note a "hot", "it" girl body, but still appreciate the "normal" women all around him. 

I actually believe that women put more pressure on themselves to conform to changing body and beauty standards than men do. We're more likely to roll with the punches, as long as you get our pricks up and running. Meanwhile it's mainly women, and gay men, who are responsible for creating, and upholding, modern beauty standards, with women feeling the pressure to conform to what they're being told is beautiful.


----------



## that_girl

It's a good thing I like how I look and can rock my man's world...fat, thin, big boob'd, whatever.


----------



## Caribbean Man

jaquen said:


> *I actually believe that women put more pressure on themselves to conform to changing body and beauty standards than men do. We're more likely to roll with the punches, as long as you get our pricks up and running.* Meanwhile it's mainly women, and gay men, who are responsible for creating, and upholding, modern beauty standards, with women feeling the pressure to conform to what they're being told is beautiful.


:iagree:


----------



## Thundarr

Caribbean Man said:


> Seriously though,
> I think most of this stuff is a result of culture.


:iagree: 
Slim and fit is more difficult to maintain now and normally those women are not busting out of the blouse. There's an abundance of heavier women who have more boobage that's often a direct result of overall body fat ratio. This is proven time and again when someone loses weight and poof the big dogs become puppies again.

So in that regard if every woman were between sizes 3-7 and physically fit and there was no such thing as implants, then I suppose I would favor a C-D cup over A-B cup.


----------



## jaquen

pink_lady said:


> That is a harsh word to use with your spouse imo. I would never tell my husband I wish he had a better ass (I do). Though I would never want him to get butt implants, and clearly OP's H was 'feeling her out' on whether she'd ever do it. Best to give him an absolute NO, which is what she has done.


At least that's naturally improvable if he wants to go down that road. They don't call it "squat butt" and "sprinter's ass" for nothing.


----------



## malkuth

haha, he was thinking loudly I guess 

of course it can change but we males usually like big breasts. not too big but big enough to tell you that "I am a woman that god created to breed". But although this is well known, facial and general beauty is the real important thing as long as you are not flat chested.

I was thinking the same thing for my last girlfriend. she was so beautiful and I wouldn't compare her to anyone but always wished she had a little bigger breasts


----------



## jman

pink_lady said:


> I now look better naked than I do in clothes,


I don't think I've ever seen a woman admit/say this, good for you!

Re: butt implants for men, women prefer guys who have a more roundish butt rather than flat?


----------



## Agast84

curlysue321 said:


> I'm just wondering because my husband told me right after his divorce to his ex wife (who is small chested) that his next wife would have big breasts then I came along. I do not have big breasts. He tells me that is the only aspect with me where he "settled." Do you tell the women you are with you are not happy about their breasts? I would never mention anything about penis size if it was lacking because I know that would be too hurtful. Some things are just better keeping to oneself.
> 
> I've seen a lot of women I consider ugly with big breasts. Unless they are fake usually big breasts come with a big abdomen. Would you rather have a big breasted women who was less attractive in the face or a beautiful woman with smaller breasts? Even if we had the money for me to get a boob job I am not sure I would want them. It's easier exercising without them and when I'm old I don't want big boobs that hang down to my belly button. I think smaller breasts on older women are better looking.
> 
> I am not flat chested. I am between a B and C cup. I just wish he'd stop talking about it. He did for a while when I told him it made me feel insecure. I never was dissatisfied with my breasts or the way I looked or ever felt that I was lacking in any way as men always seemed to be attracted to me until he started in with his boob talk. They came out with a report on the news that they were now making breast implants out of gummy material and after I thought that we had established that we wouldn't be talking about this any more he has started again.


I am sorry you have had to put up with this. I can not believe that some men or women will place a fixation. I have always adored the way my wife looks. I am actually more accepting of her body than she is, which is really sad to me. Everyone has the right to feel comfortable in their own skin. I hope you have shown him the error of being insensitive.


----------



## I Notice The Details

bouillon said:


> I would rather have a woman who is confident with what she was born with. The low self-esteem stuff is what is unattractive. I recognize when a woman is comfortable with herself and knows how to work with what she has...


Exactly. When you meet a woman very confident in their own body, it is extremely sexy. I am mainly a leg man, but my Princess has VERY nice curves upstairs....and silver dollars as well. I see them as icing on the cake. 

I have always been turned off by very large breasts. They look fake to me if they are out of proportion to the rest of the body.


----------



## Thound

To me, the most important thing is the organ located behind the left breast. Just my opinion.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thound said:


> To me, the most important thing is the organ located behind the left breast. Just my opinion.


That is a great first post Thound!


----------

